# Timex Expedition Gallatin Solar



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous invite à regarde ma revue sur une montre toolwatch pas chère et solaire: la *Timex Expedition Gallatin Solar*

*



*


----------

